# Blocked by Websense... what do i do ?



## raksrules (Mar 31, 2008)

In My office most of the websites have been blocked (youtube, ibnlive, all email websites and many others0. I get the following message when i try to open any of these sites. Plz suggest a workaround apart from using the proxies. If proxies is the only resort then plz suggest some good *CLEAN* proxy sites.

"Blocked by Websense
*Internet access policy restricts access to this web page."*


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 31, 2008)

i suggest you not to use proxy sites , the IS dept of offics can monitor the usage of particula users , and if you are unlucky and get caught while doing this , then it can lead to termination or whatever the company policy says.

btw which company you work for


----------



## raksrules (Mar 31, 2008)

tarey_g said:


> btw which company you work for




U guess !!!! 

BTW then whats the workaround???


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 31, 2008)

there is a thread with 1000+ proxies you could use one of them 

or if you want to be very safee try searching the web for SSL proxies... they are very very safe


@tarey_g

a company cannot terminate an employee just because he uses proxies 
a proxy can be use to browse allowed sites also to protect your privacy online  since the url is encoded while using proxies no one knows which sites you have browsed... but they may block the proxy also later on... then you can use some other fresh proxy 

but its good to know clearly your companies policies and agreement which you signed before joining.

at the max a company can give is a warning.. but I never heard any of my friends saying so 


_


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 1, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> at the max a company can give is a warning.. but I never heard any of my friends saying so


 
My company just gives one warning , next is a kick in the butt . i will keep that one warning for bbad times  .


@rak007 , i was just wondering if by any chance you work for the same  company that i do


----------

